# Helmet pigeon needs home



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi there,

We noticed a unique-looking pigeon staking out our apartment over the last couple weeks. After posting here, we found out it's a breed pigeon which has been separated somehow from its owner. We caught the pigeon and it's currently dwelling in a cat carrier in our apt, but is in need of a real home. 

Here are pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/duchess/

This is the forum thread about Sir Duchess, to find out a little more of the bird's history with us!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17540

We are located in NYC. Please contact me if you're interested  

Sabina


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

have you found a home for Dutchess? I have one pet pigeon and have been considering another. I ran across your post and decided to ask. 

Laurie


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

*hey*

well, do you know if its a hen or cock. let me know.. cause i dont mind giving it a new home, cause i need some pigeon too.


----------

